# 2012 Field of Screams Haunted Stadium



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome job! really Creepy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You go, guys!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow!!! LOVE that!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You guys Rock!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

super creepy! if i was anywhere near California I'd definitely make sure to make it to your haunt


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love your stuff, You seem to never dissapoint.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Great job guys!


----------

